# Japan Self-Defence Force looks at ways to support US forces on Korean peninsula



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2011)

...if war breaks out there.

Washington Post link



> *Japanese military seeks greater cooperation with U.S.*
> By John Pomfret and Chico Harlan
> Washington Post Staff Writers
> Thursday, January 13, 2011; 11:24 AM
> ...


----------



## Brasidas (14 Jan 2011)

Just how welcoming would Korea be of planning now for Japanese troops getting deployed after the artillery starts firing?


----------

